# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Wie kan mij aan ritalin helpen?

## kiraa

Help wie kan mij helpen aan Ritalin. Ik kom soms wat te kort. dus wie o wie kan deze adhder helpen haar medicijnen te krijgen

----------


## Marli

De een wil eraan geholpen worden, de ander wil er (maar wat graag) vanaf geholpen worden...

Heb je al Omega-zuren olie geprobeerd regelmatig te nemen? Het zou kunnen helpen. Sterkte.

----------


## kiraa

Bedankt voor de tip maar ik gebruik elke dag al 1500 mg omega per dag erbij. groetjes

----------


## Marli

Begrepen wat de olie betreft, maar kun je niet nog verder zoeken naar dingen die zouden kunnen helpen? Betreft het ADHD? Ik hoorde via een kennis van een meisje dat naar de psychiater zou moeten en aan de ritalin, bleek via een alternatief geneeskundige dat ze allergisch was voor bepaalde stoffen in het voedsel. Ander dieet en anlles prima met haar. Ik zou je nooit aan de ritalin willen helpen, echt niet! Sterkte, en succes

----------


## kiraa

Hallo Marli,

Ten eerste wat is er fout aan Ritalin? Elke twee weken laat ik mijn bloeddruk meten, eet veel groente, vis , fruit, gebruik Solgar, vit B extra, viscapsule en heb rust door Ritalin. Ik heb jaren lang drugs en alcohol gebruikt om rustig te worden met alle gevolgen van dien maagvliesontstekingen, angstaanvallen, hyperventilatie, katers, overgeven etc en dan heb ik nog niet eens over de psychische problemen die je door adhd hebt en hoe moeilijk het is en stress brengt om in deze samenleving te leven met deze ziekte. Ik ben blij dat ritalin bestaat, want het geeft mij steun om het te redden. Natuurlijk zijn er mensen zoals het meisje die het gelukkig op een andere manier kunnen oplossen, maar geloof mij ik heb echt heel veel geprobeerd. 

Groetjes

----------


## Pientje

Probeer eens een dokter...als je te kort komt, gebruik je misschien meer dan op je recept staat.
Wellicht is overleg met je dokter dan wel verstandig.

----------


## kiraa

Hallo Pientje,

Natuurlijk sta ik onder controle van arts. Toen ik elke dag 1 liter sterke drank dronk per dag (om rustig te worden), was er geen arts en geloof mij dat heeft bijna mijn kop gekost en nu ik ritalin gebruik zijn er in een keer wel artsen (die denken dat ze het weten), maar die kijken naar boekjes en gaat 's avonds lekker naar huis met een goed salaris en weet niet hoe het voelt om een hele nacht wakker te liggen van energie en de volgende dag ook gewoon moet werken. Ik begrijp de bezorgdheid en advies, maar daar vraag ik niet om en het liefst slik ik helemaal niks, maar helaas mijn hersens werken anders en daar moet ik al mee leven dat is al erg genoeg. groetjes

----------


## Pientje

Misschien moet je even lezen wat ik precies schrijf.
Ik zeg niet dat je niets moet slikken, maar ik zeg, dat als je meer wilt hebben, dit via een arts moet regelen en niet via particulieren.
Je eigen dosis verhogen heeft zo zijn consequenties namelijk.

----------


## kiraa

Nou ik denk dat jij goed moet lezen ik zei niet ik slik niets ik zei ik zou liever!!! niks slikken. Ten tweede weet je hoeveel consequenties het heeft als je alle drugs/alcohol gebruikt om rustig te worden, er staat geen arts bij de dealer of slijterij en weet je hoeveel verschillende medicijnen artsen mij hebben gegeven zonder te weten wat ik heb en van alles maar uitproberen en je gebruiken als proefkonijn, dus praat niet over consequenties, want deze zijn vele maler groter en ingrijpender als ik te weinig lees goed medicijnen krijg.

----------


## Pientje

> Nou ik denk dat jij goed moet lezen ik zei niet ik slik niets ik zei ik zou liever!!! niks slikken. Ten tweede weet je hoeveel consequenties het heeft als je alle drugs/alcohol gebruikt om rustig te worden, er staat geen arts bij de dealer of slijterij en weet je hoeveel verschillende medicijnen artsen mij hebben gegeven zonder te weten wat ik heb en van alles maar uitproberen en je gebruiken als proefkonijn, dus praat niet over consequenties, want deze zijn vele maler groter en ingrijpender als ik te weinig lees goed medicijnen krijg.


Sorry, maar je leest niet wat ik schrijf.
Zoals ik je begrijp krijg jij ritalin van je arts. Dat is prima.
Nu vraag je hier op het forum om meer ritalin omdat je niet genoeg hebt aan wat je nu krijgt.
Dan is mijn oplossing: ga naar je arts en vraag om meer. Ga niet zelf je dosis verhogen of ermee rommelen. Dat is te gevaarlijk.

Ik heb het totaal niet gehad over je drankgebruik of andere drugs.

----------


## flyingarie

Wil je echt geholpen worden?
Een gesprek met een therapeut kan uitkomst bieden, hij/zij gaat op zoek naar de oorzaak van je problemen.

Aart

----------


## kiraa

ha grappenmaker erg orgineel en bedankt, maar je geeft antwoord op een vraag die ik je niet stel, dus slimmerd bespaar je energie.

gegroet

----------


## flyingarie

Heb je het ondertussen al gevonden?

Aart

----------


## m.rem

hahahaha hey kiraa volgens mij heb jij al genoeg ritalin in je mik,je reageert zo opgefokt!
jij bent gewoon verslaafd en doe eens normaal tegen mensen die het goed bedoelen.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Kiraa,

Ik denk dat ik hier maar beter even ingrijp...ookal is je laatste post van 15-02-06
Ik denk dat hier het volgende best gezegd kan worden..voor jou of voor lotgevallen

Pientje,Flyingarie en M.Rem bedoelen het allemaal héél erg goed en jij reageert daar zo fel op??
Je zou blij moeten zijn met hun reacties; ze nemen de tijd voor je en proberen je zo goed mogelijk advies te geven!!

1. Op deze site is het NIET toegelaten illegaal medicijnen te verkopen en kopen,dus op je vraag 'wie heeft Ritalin over' hoef je geen antwoord te verwachten.

2. Wat Pientje je probeerde duidelijk te maken is écht héél erg goed advies; 
Vraag aan je arts (of aan een andere als de huidige niet wil luisteren!!) om de dosering aan te passen...zelf maar aanmodderen met de dosis kan meer kwaad dan goed doen!!

3. Wat Flyingarie (Aart) je voorstelde is ook een goeie optie; vraag hulp aan een specialist en zoek naar de oorzaak van je probleem,zodat je dat kunt aanpakken!!


*ZOEK AUB NIET DE MAKKELIJKSTE WEG ; ZOEK DE JUISTE WEG!!*

Wij willen je hier helpen en steunen, écht waar, maar dan moet je dat wél toelaten natuurlijk!!

Sterkte,
Grtjs Agnes (moderator)

----------


## Agnes574

Zoals men kan zien heb ik weer een aantal posten verwijderd;

Reclame en onderlinge handel in medicatie (die voorgeschreven moet worden) is verboden hier op de site!!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Heel goed Agnes!

----------


## Arjan2



----------


## Arjan2



----------


## MissMolly

Medicijnen zijn ALLEEN bedoeld voor degene aan wie ze voorgeschreven zijn.
Als iemand een hogere dosis medicatie nodig heeft dan hij voorgeschreven krijgt, moet hij dat via zijn behandeaar regelen.
Er moet namelijk gekeken worden of de medicijnen nog wel goed werken, of dat erbeter een ander middel kan worden voorgeschreven. Bovendien kan jij als buitenstaanden niet beoordelen of er sprake is van misbruik..... 

Als je medicijnen op recept doorverhandelt pleeg je een misdrijf, dan ben je niets meer of minder dan een drugsdealer.

----------


## MissMolly

Overigens, die posts dat ritalin gelijk zou staan aan cocaine is onzin.
Het is een medicijn die de heropname van dopamine remt, een effect dat ook sommige drugs (EN alcohol EN koffie) hebben. Maar bij iemand met ADHD wordt te veel dopamine aan transporters gebonden, waardoor remming van de dopamine-heropname juist nodig is om een normaal dopamine-niveau te krijgen.

Iemand die drugs gebruikt veroorzaakt juist een onnatuurlijk hoog dopaminegehalte. Het verschil tussen drugs en ADHD medicatie is dat drugs een rush veroorzaken, doordat ze heel plotseling gaan werken. Die rush, die kick, is zeer verslavend. Ook een onnatuurlijk hoog dopamineniveau werkt tot op zekere hoogte verslavend, hoewel niet op de manier van een rush, net als een hoog endorfine niveau (sporters, bijvoorbeeld, weten dat hardlopen zeer verslavend is door de hoge endorfineproductie van het lichaam tijdens het lopen).

Niet het middel is slecht, het ONOORDEELKUNDIG of VERKEERD gebruik ervan is slecht. En dat geldt in feite voor iedere medicatie, zelfs voor een sinasprilletje.
Voor iemand met een tekort aan vrije dopamine is ritalin een zeer nuttig en vaak zelfs zeer noodzakelijk medicijn. Onbehandelde ADHDers hebben namelijk een sterk verhoogde kans op slaapstoornissen, deppressie, burn-out, ongevallen, hartaanval, PTSS, fibromyalgie, CVS, en zelfs zelfmoordpogingen, en ook op.......... middelenmisbruik en verslaving.

Wie geen medicijnen krijgt voor zijn aandoening gaat vaak zelf op zoek naar middelen die wat meer rust in het hoofd en lijf kunnen brengen, en komen dan uit bij middelen die WEL verslavend en schadelijk zijn. 

Het beste bewijs dat ritalin bij normaal gebruik NIET verslavend is, is dat bijna alle ADHDers een medicijnpieper nodig hebben om hun ritalinnetje niet te vergeten. Als het verslavend was, zou iedereen al een uur vantevoren op zijn horloge zitten kijken of hij de volgende al mag nemen.

Daarbij moet wel aangetekend worden dat er bij mensen met een drugsverleden WEL een behoorlijk risico op ritalin-misbruik is, omdat die mensen nog steeds op zoek zijn naar de rush van de drugs, die ze van de ritalin dus niet krijgen. Daardoor hebben ze de neiging om steeds meer te slikken, in de hoop dat ze toch die rush zullen krijgen.

----------


## dotito

Koop NOOIT een medicament van iemand die je niet kent. Als je medicatie nodig hebt ga dan naar een dokter. Je weet nooit wat je zal krijgen. Heb is een documentaire gezien van een man die ook in zwart allerlei medicatie verkocht. Hij zit namelijk nu in de cel wegens fraude/misbruik. De man verkocht medicatie waarvan het bestanddeel niet overeen kwam met het origineel medicament.

----------


## MissMolly

Er is heel veel nepmedicatie in omloop, en de ellende is dat het vaak zo goed is nagemaakt dat zelfs de apotheek het verschil niet ziet. Maar de verpakking en de pillen zien er dan wel hetzelfde uit, het bevat meestal niet eens de werkzame stoffen van de medicijnen, en is soms echt hartstikke giftig.
Daarom moet je ook NOOIT medicijnen via internet kopen, daar zit het grootste verspreidingsgebied.

----------


## Agnes574

De enigiste die je aan Ritalin kan helpen is een arts!!!!
Zomaar op eigen houtje Ritalin nemen terwijl je arts niet meer wil dat je dit medicijn neemt of verhoogt is levensgevaarlijk!!

Gebruik je verstand aub...

----------


## ronald1965

IK HEB ER GEEN MEER NODIG 
MVG Ron

----------


## sietske763

ik heb zat ritalin over........maar zal het niet weggeven........te gevaarlijk!!
maar het schijnt niet over te komen dat hier niet gedeald mag worden!!!!

----------


## sietske763

@relatine............je kan me wel een PM sturen.............sorry maar dan lees je niet goed....
ik geef het niet omdat het GEVAARLIJK is.......en dat heeft niets met per post vezenden te maken....
dus mij niet meer benaderen AUB

----------

